
Flatworms left in sunlight spur investigations into rare metabolic disorders - Mz
http://scienmag.com/flatworms-left-in-sunlight-spur-investigations-into-rare-metabolic-disorders/
======
DrScump
Note that despite its banner, this is _not_ the journal Science; _it 's_ real
URL is [http://www.sciencemag.org/](http://www.sciencemag.org/)

